# Advice for Akansas



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Heading to Arkansas for a flooded timber hunt. Been hunting for 32 years but this will be my first duck hunt. The only thing I’ll need is waders. I would like to hear some recommendations on a warm, dry, roomy pair of waders from you guys. I don’t mind spending a little money since I will use these for fishing also.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Cabelas super mag waders are warm. The boots have 1600G of Thinsulate in them so they are a little bulky and heavy,but they will keep you warm.
Drake and banded gander also have some pretty nice stuff as well which i have but always seem to fall back to my Cabelas in the late season probably more due to the size. 
(check out rogers sporting goods for the other mentioned brands)
Make sure you buy a boot size large enough for a second pair of socks and some wiggle room is important also.

Are you going with a guide or freelancing ?

Good luck


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Perfect! Thanks for the info.

Going with a guide. It’s a company outing and they said the last few years have been amazing. I’m super excited!


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

The super mags from Cabela's is the way to go, have a pair of the Drakes, not as comfortable, have a leak, and expensive.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Uglystix said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the info.
> 
> Going with a guide. It’s a company outing and they said the last few years have been amazing. I’m super excited!


Im assuming the guides will have everything else you will need....With a flooded timber hunt there is no place to set things down
Hooks that screw into a tree will be your friend and a sling for your gun makes hanging that much safer and easier.

Enjoy and let us know how it goes. We will be going down for a few days between Christmas and New Years
Good luck


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hunted near Marked Tree in the flooded rice fields back in 1972. First and only time I ever hunted duck. Went with a local who set me up with all I needed including a charcoal bucket to warm my @ss and hands. We did very well as I remember.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I definitely will let you guys know how it goes. 

I was told they have everything but the waders. I might take my shotgun with me though. It doesn’t seem like it’s too much hassle to check one at the airport as long as it’s in a locked hard case. The hunt isn’t until Jan 29th, I just wanted to get the waders now and be ready. Hunting with Black River. It looks like I’ll be hunting the last 2 days of season, hoping there’s some ducks left.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been using Neoprenes for years...around thanksgiving time my 10yr old pair finally started leaking in 2-3 spots. I spent 2 weeks trying to fix them... NOPE, still leaked. Always hated sweating during early season hunting and even fishing so I decided to go with breathables and after reviewing all the versions, I went with Drake breathable... they are awesome, light, warm, I have the type with removable liner for fishing. So far so good!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Well I made it back guys!
Wednesday I flew from Akron to Atlanta caught another flight to Memphis, then drove 2 hours to Pocahontas Arkansas. Hunted Thursday and Friday. What an experience! I saw thousands of ducks. Unfortunately most of them were 200 feet up. Had a few groups come into the holes we were hunting for some fast action shooting. Even if I wouldn’t have gotten a shot, I still would have had a blast. Those boys drive the boats through some thick woods for sure! BTW I settled for Frogg Toggs Grand Refuge 2.0 Waders. Wow they are nice! This was my first duck hunt and I really enjoyed it. Probably hunt them here next year.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Uglystix said:


> Well I made it back guys!
> Wednesday I flew from Akron to Atlanta caught another flight to Memphis, then drove 2 hours to Pocahontas Arkansas. Hunted Thursday and Friday. What an experience! I saw thousands of ducks. Unfortunately most of them were 200 feet up. Had a few groups come into the holes we were hunting for some fast action shooting. Even if I wouldn’t have gotten a shot, I still would have had a blast. Those boys drive the boats through some thick woods for sure! BTW I settled for Frogg Toggs Grand Refuge 2.0 Waders. Wow they are nice! This was my first duck hunt and I really enjoyed it. Probably hunt them here next year.


Glad you had a good time and thank's for the report back. Your hooked or should I say "decoyed" now. Get the credit card ready!LOL LOL


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! I'd love to hunt out west sometime! I've seen videos of those flooded forest hunts and it looks like a lot of fun! I got "hooked" on waterfowl hunting 4 years ago and it's my favorite thing to hunt now. It will be more challenging for you in Ohio, but don't get discouraged. You will figure it out. Find some experienced people to go with and they will help you a lot. Now is the time to buy gear for next year. It's all on clearance! I just bought a duck butt. Right now is a good time to scout. The last 3 weekends, I have hunted the North Zone for geese and seen tons of ducks! Some flew right in to our decoys!


----------

